# pentium E5700@3 ghz vs pentium g620@ 2.6 ghz for gaming???



## Awais643 (Dec 8, 2011)

I want to built a new cpu for gaming(crysis 2,black-ops,bf3),so which is better choise for gaming frm above 2...?thanks in advance


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 8, 2011)

The E5700 is much faster.


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 8, 2011)

no love for i3 21xx?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 8, 2011)

at least get i3 2nd gen. not only you get better performance but you could also upgrade to better models like i5 in the near future.


----------



## Awais643 (Dec 8, 2011)

why e5700 is much faster?
i love i3 2100 bt bad luck my budget is tight


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Awais643 said:


> why e5700 is much faster?
> i love i3 2100 bt bad luck my budget is tight






Awais643 said:


> I want to built a new cpu for gaming(crysis 2,black-ops,bf3),so which is better choise for gaming frm above 2...?thanks in advance



No disrespect, but both CPUs will fall short with BF3 and Crysis 2. Battlefield 3 is a quad core elitist, anything less it doesnt like. 

If your budget is short you'd be better off finding crappy AM2+ board and a Athlon II X4.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 8, 2011)

Give your prefered Etailer, Budget and what parts you have already/selected. 
Most likely we can trim it down and make it faster for you


----------



## white phantom (Dec 8, 2011)

Dent1 said:


> No disrespect, but both CPUs will fall short with BF3 and Crysis 2. Battlefield 3 is a quad core elitist, anything less it doesnt like.
> 
> If your budget is short you'd be better off finding crappy AM2+ board and a Athlon II X4.



Not entirely true i have a mate with a 550ti and a dual core clocked a think around 4ghz though, and he says it plays maxed fine with atleast 30fps


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 8, 2011)

white phantom said:


> Not entirely true i have a mate with a 550ti and a dual core clocked a think around 4ghz though, and he says it plays maxed fine with atleast 30fps




Yes, but is the OP going to get 4GHz? On a budget he'll only be able to afford a mainstream socket 775 board so 4GHz is out of the window. He'll need decent cooling too,  so the costs are mounting up already.

Cheaper to get AM2+ board, and an Athlon II X4, he can keep it at stock and still run BF3 like butter, if he gets an overclock great but it isnt essential. Also, he can drop in a Phenom II X6 if needed.


----------



## xaira (Dec 8, 2011)

dont waste your time on a 775 rig right now, either get the g620 wich is a sandy bridge cpu by the way, or get a cheap am3/fm1 board and a athlon tripple core, building a 775 rig right now makes utterly no sense


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 8, 2011)

For gaming, they would both provide the same results. Although with daily computing the G620 will "feel faster" due to the better IMC & not relying on the motherboard to provide bandwith to the whole system.


----------



## Awais643 (Dec 8, 2011)

Bro Amd price is double than intel here in pakistan.phenom x6 1090t costs 380 us dollars.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 8, 2011)

id try to get a cheap quad core cpu second hand and work from there

im struggling to play anything on this spare pc a petium828 dual core with a 5850 ive ran it upto 3.6 but it dosnt help and still games poorly but this mobo is dire too


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Awais643 said:


> Bro Amd price is double than intel here in pakistan.phenom x6 1090t costs 380 us dollars.



The Phenom II X6 is high end, so it will cost more. But you dont need a X6 right now.

All you need is a Athlon II X4 upwards. On a budget, the Athlon II and i3 are your only choice.

BTW Which video card will you be running?



theoneandonlymrk said:


> id try to get a cheap quad core cpu second hand and work from there
> 
> im struggling to play anything on this spare pc a petium828 dual core with a 5850 ive ran it upto 3.6 but it dosnt help and still games poorly but this mobo is dire too



That is a HUUUGE bottleneck.  The 5850 series was pretty high end on release, even competes with today's midrange easily. Upgrade the CPU bro.


----------



## Cueba11 (Jan 5, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> No disrespect, but both CPUs will fall short with BF3 and Crysis 2. Battlefield 3 is a quad core elitist, anything less it doesnt like.
> 
> If your budget is short you'd be better off finding crappy AM2+ board and a Athlon II X4.



I'm sorry this is far from true as can been seen in this benchmark review


----------



## TC-man (Jan 5, 2012)

Awais643 said:


> why e5700 is much faster?
> i love i3 2100 bt bad luck my budget is tight



The Pentium E5700 is not faster overall; perhaps he's only looking at the clockspeed of the E5700 which is 3 gHz versus G620's 2.6 gHz.

Here's a comparison bench between a Pentium E6300 (2.8 gHz), which is similar in performance to the E5700, and a G620: http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/94?vs=406

Most of the time the G620 wins from the Pentium E6300, despite the lower clock of the G620 the G620 is faster, especially in the tested games such as Crysis Warhead, Far Cry 2. And Xbitlabs even shows that the G620 is even faster than the E7500 (2.93, 3MB L2 cache) in terms of gaming performance which is certainly faster in performance than the E5700 which only has 2 MB L2 cache: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/pentium-g850-g840-g620_4.html#sect0

Also upgrading to G620, you can upgrade to more a powerful i3, i5 or even i7 later with a socket 1155 motherboard and bundle it with 4 GB or more DDR3 ram (DDR3 ram is currently very cheap!). On the other hand the E5700 (or an Athlon/Phenom II X2/X3/X4) is overclockable, while the G620 is not overclockable at all, but the G620 supports SSE4.1/4.2 which certainly helps in applications that support those; the E5700 only supports up to SSE3.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2012)

In gaming, the G620 would beat the E5700. below is a benches against the E8200 which is already faster than the E5700 but still gets beat by the G620 in gaming tests.







*Edit*

I would also look in your country for a I5-2300 Quad


----------

